
Ask HN: Good self-hosted calendar sync framework? - priansh
I&#x27;m recently trying to de-cloud myself. On the top of my list are email, calendar, and meetings since I feel like all this remote work is really tying me into these cloud-based solutions.<p>I&#x27;ve found some neat libraries regarding email and WebRTC meetings but I can&#x27;t find anything on calendar sync for the life of me. I have a UI in mind for my own calendar app but I can&#x27;t find a good open source framework or library that does calendar sync with both Google Calendar (personal), Office365 (work), and CalDAV (also work).<p>I&#x27;ve found a library that (kind of) does Google Calendar by itself and a slew of projects regarding Office365&#x27;s API that don&#x27;t really seem to have much in the way of reliability. Haven&#x27;t found anything in the way of CalDAV.<p>Hoping someone can recommend a good calendar sync framework, preferably with JS or Rust bindings?
======
cloudking
Have you checked out [https://nextcloud.com](https://nextcloud.com) for
solving everything?

~~~
priansh
Yeah! So I set this up locally for email and a self hosted calendar, but I
generally dislike modern calendar interfaces and am looking to experiment in
building my own out (probably using Rust or JS).

NextCloud's engine doesn't seem to be very friendly/lightweight in this regard
as it's been built specifically for their frontend :/ I was hoping there was
some library that accomplished the same thing while being more
lightweight/having friendly bindings.

------
necovek
While CalDAV sounds simple on paper, it is anything but. That explains the
complexity of most projects related to it.

Things like DAVdroid provide a syncing ability for Cal/CardDAV to Android.

There is evolution-data-server and SyncEvolution for regular GNU/Linux.

Good luck in building something lighterweight, I'd be keen to move to it from
NextCloud too :)

